
Make Donald Trump say (almost) anything - mikhuang
http://www.mishmasher.com
======
djiang
Thumbs up

~~~
mikhuang
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoIBMXPgro](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoIBMXPgro)

